# NFS Problem wenn NFS-Freigabe wech...!

## pom

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe auf meinem Server ein paar NFS Freigaben gemountet und folgendes Problem: 

Der Server der die Verzeichnisse freigegeben hat, hat nun eine andere IP.

Dummerweise habe ich auf meinem Server vorher kein umount gemacht, so das die xterm Sitzung bei folgenden Befehlen hängt: df , mount, lsof.

ein unmount geht angeblich nicht - weil die Ressource belegt seien  :Mad:  . der load ist schon bei 

 10:50pm  up 221 days,  9:07,  4 users,  load average: 9.00, 9.00, 9.00

und ich werd so langsam unruhig.

hat jemand einen tipp?

Danke 

POM

----------

## Altanos

Hi,

ich würde zuerst mal versuchen die jobs zu killen, die die Resourcen belegen. Anschließend überprüfen ob noch irgend ein Job auf eine NFS-Freigabe zugreift. wenn dass nicht mehr der Fall ist dann nochmal ein unmount -a -t nfs ausführen. Falls dass nicht funktioniert Rechner in Singelusermodus umschalten und Netzwerk deaktivieren. Dann schauen ob es möglich ist die NFS-Freigaben loszuwerden.

Hoffe es hilft Dir.

Gruß

Altanos

----------

## pom

Danke für den Tipp,

ich hab es versucht, aber war zu blöd - vieleicht? Einige Prozesse sind einfach nicht auf 'Kill -9' abgefahren. 

Habe dem Server kurzzeiting seine original IP geben lassen.

Dann konnte ich die NFS - mounts unmounten und alles war wieder gut.

Werde mir den automounter einrichten - der die Freigaben bei Bedarf mountet. 

Gruß

POM

----------

## scheuri

kleiner tip von mir

da ich nicht weiss wofür du die ganze brauchst...weiss ich nicht wie interessant das thema ist..

wie wärs mit DNS?

bzw. bei kleinem netz mit hosts?

damit kannst du ja hostnamen nehmen und nicht IP's....und somit sollte der IP wechsel nicht _allzu_ heftig ausgehen....

gut, okay...weiss nicht ob es das problem löst, wenn der server ne neue IP kriegt und du die dann erst in den DNS bzw. hosts-file bringen musst

war nur so ein gedanke....

my 2 rappen

scheuri

----------

## pom

Danke für den Tipp,

wir haben ja DNS & DHCP, nur als ich die NFS-Freigabe gemountet habe war der Server noch im dynamichen Bereich und der HOSTNAME stand noch nicht so richtig fest. War halt alles meine Blödheit.

POM

----------

